# fish are here



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

well the locals/natives are going to be ticked off but alls fair in love and fishing. Got down south last night, camped over night and had poles in the H2O by 7am. 915am first hit. My buddy Matt took this one on my new 1502 from Fishstix. (For all of you that want a custom, these guys are the way to go) Wound up being a 47 inch drummie. around 10 am. My 1502 goes off again. this is my fish and it turns out to be 47 1/2. while i'm pulling mine in Matt's goes off. This one is a 43 incher. 3 citation drum and 1 missed yeterday. For all of you that fished the point, the birds fly south for the winter. hint hint.

tighlines 

db77


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 3, 2006)

I fished the pier under the manteo bridge. Nobody caught anything on the entire pier, i didnt get any nibbles. just some sunburn


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

where are the pics


----------



## kinnakeettom (Sep 25, 2004)

Nothing new, old drum have been around all winter, pick your days with a boat, and avoid the crowds that will soon be there, in force.
same as last summer plenty of fish, and no crowds, you have to hunt and find them, but thats the best part.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*sf, from what I can tell in the ...*

photo gallery ! 

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/2124/limit/recent

Good call and nice catch John 

`bucket


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Nice feesh!~


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Next time when ya pull in..don't go to sleep,cause there was several nice fish caught while ya were snoozing...

But I am sure Kenny will shed some light on that later tonight 

Nice Fish...


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice Carp. Sure looks like a sandy shoreline at that lake


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

I wanted to stay and fish that night but someone had to go to Howards for beers


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dickyboy77 said:


> well the locals/natives are going to be ticked off but alls fair in love and fishing. Got down south last night, camped over night and had poles in the H2O by 7am. 915am first hit. My buddy Matt took this one on my new 1502 from Fishstix. (For all of you that want a custom, these guys are the way to go) Wound up being a 47 inch drummie. around 10 am. My 1502 goes off again. this is my fish and it turns out to be 47 1/2. while i'm pulling mine in Matt's goes off. This one is a 43 incher. 3 citation drum and 1 missed yeterday. For all of you that fished the point, the birds fly south for the winter. hint hint.
> 
> tighlines
> 
> db77


 DB,not tryin to be a smartarse,yeah I am... If you'da fished at night like my bud did ya might have caught *the first* "hint hint", but this "KH local" got more than one before you got your line wet,so's I doubt if he's "ticked"....  This is one he caught after I got there at 7.. BELIEVE ME HE WAS ON A ROLL... 











Oh,and this is another fella from Maryland,Crittergitter with his second one after he caught one the night before.. 











This is the fella that went with me over there,OBX ROOKIE.. His first drum and he was one happy camper..











Now ya say,*Where's yer picture smartarse*.. 

Well,I got "BLANKED"....  

Although a little sad cause I got the "gooseegg",I am happy OBX caught his first.. 

PS It was great to see you also caught a few as well..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty werk fellas, wish I'd gone but had things to do.


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

DD
just rain on our parade.
good fihs for the other guys.
db77


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Hehehe. Nice fish fellas.

Well, the word's out now. Ya'll might as well post all the pics you've been hoarding for the last 3 weeks.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

fish are up north too boys!


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

*Nothing derogatory meant....*

Now ya say,*Where's yer picture smartarse*.. 

drumdum dont worry that was not a shot at your abilty anyone who even lurks on this board knows that you are a seasoned fisherman.
That was my first big drum and man i wanted the world to see it and it was in db77 control 
Hell part of that fish is due to hours of threads over months of time.That where half replies from you. The other part is due to that stand up gentleman db77. He let me take that fish on his brand new stick because he got his paper last year and he wanted to see another fisherman enjoy the same thing. But he wouldnt even help me with my second one 
db77 did helped me fix the problem that lost my fish the day before.
Glad you guys got into them too. As for me, my surfrods will no longer be a tag along to my surf trips but my surfboards will be tag along to my fishing trips,, I am hooked....
glad to see you guys got some fish too, a good time was had by all. Maybe one day we can fish together and i can learn some more
tightlines 
matt


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Can anyone babysit a 3 year old and a 1 1/2 year old all day Tuesday.  

I need to head South. 

Strangers will be accepted.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

skiffisher said:


> Now ya say,*Where's yer picture smartarse*..
> 
> drumdum dont worry that was not a shot at your abilty anyone who even lurks on this board knows that you are a seasoned fisherman.
> That was my first big drum and man i wanted the world to see it and it was in db77 control
> ...


 No,matt,I was taking shots at myself for trying a new hook and it backfired on me... Went against a tried and true pholosiphy,"If'n it ain't broke,don't fix it"....  See even us "Ole Fawts" make more'n our share of mistakes,this is just one of many for me.. 

ALSO,one thing you can take to the bank.. *I was not trying to "rain on your parade",promise,especially if that was your first drum...* CONGRATES!!!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Newsjeff said:


> Can anyone babysit a 3 year old and a 1 1/2 year old all day Tuesday.
> 
> I need to head South.
> 
> Strangers will be accepted.


Ooh! Ooh! Pick me!










/straight to hell


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

thanks dd it was a feeling that i wont soon forget, and hope to experience it again soon. I have caught big fish from a boat many times and as fun as that is a big drum in the surf has a type of fight all his own. 

" I never thought i could run so fast in waders "


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

dd,
i know you weren't trying to rain on the parade. i was kidding with that. i was going to call you this weekend but i thought me and matt were the only one's taking the chance at OI. but for fisherman that follow the weather 4 days of SW winds usually have a reward. I was willing to make the drive. As for matt catching the 1st "real" fish of his life, it was an honor to see a friend so happy. I guess this is what fishing is about.
db77


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dickyboy77 said:


> dd,
> i was going to call you this weekend but i thought me and matt were the only one's taking the chance at OI. As for matt catching the 1st "real" fish of his life, it was an honor to see a friend so happy. I guess this is what fishing is about.
> db77


 But that was the good part,and the reason I was over there..  Bet I only saw about 10 maybe 15 trucks parked on the whole beach,and that would be stretchin it..


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I want a pic like that to bring home and show to all my buddies here in Ohio. I'm heading out this weekend...what are the odds of landing one of those beasties with two weeks worth of non stop pursuit? I just bottled 10 gallons of my home brewed Mead last week. I've got a bottle for whoever guides me to my Drum... ...and maybe one to drink while we're tryin'....


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Redhorse said:


> I I just bottled 10 gallons of my home brewed Mead last week. I've got a bottle for whoever guides me to my Drum... ...and maybe one to drink while we're tryin'....



Did you put any fruit in it? or is it just straight honey?


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Traditional Mead (no fruit) the honey came from my hives. Fermented for over a year, bulk aged on oak chips for 1 month, bottled last week. Batch # 1 is 12 % by volume and batch # 2 is 13.5 % by volume. It's tasty now... let's hope I can age a few bottles for a couple years and see how much better it gets... . Longest I've ever been able to age a bottle is 5 yrs...Maaaan was that good stuff...


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*NICE DRum*

 Them things were caught in NC;You gotta be kiddin me. I'm sure they were.Congrads on the catch bro.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Redhorse said:


> Traditional Mead (no fruit) the honey came from my hives. Fermented for over a year, bulk aged on oak chips for 1 month, bottled last week. Batch # 1 is 12 % by volume and batch # 2 is 13.5 % by volume. It's tasty now... let's hope I can age a few bottles for a couple years and see how much better it gets... . Longest I've ever been able to age a bottle is 5 yrs...Maaaan was that good stuff...



I got some traditional and some fruited with blueberries. Been aged for 8 1/2 yrs now they are about 16-18% Talk about a asskicker 

You drink 1-2 of my double deuces and youll wake up wondering what the phuck happend lastnight 15lbs of clover honey in a 6gal carbuoy


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

A buddy and I have a homebrewing web site. One of our members lives in NC. Last time I was on Carolina beach, he drove to the coast and fished with me a bit. He also brought some of his Mead, so we swapped samples. Havn't heard back from him if he's gonna be able to take the time this year. 

If you can track me down while I'm there, we could do some taste testing.... 

 My oldest son turned 11 today. Got him his first surf casting outfit, 10' heavy action rated up to 6 oz and a Penn 220 spooled with 300 yds of 50# power pro . Figure he can use it for flatheads around here also.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

[/QUOTE]My oldest son turned 11 today. Got him his first surf casting outfit, 10' heavy action rated up to 6 oz and a Penn 220 spooled with 300 yds of 50# power pro


> That will catch most of what swims in the big pond... Make sure your son "hangs on" though....50lb pp is some tough stuff,and that rod and reel could go "jetski'n" with the right fish...
> 
> JK,hope he gets him a biggun on your vacation..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

> My oldest son turned 11 today. Got him his first surf casting outfit, 10' heavy action rated up to 6 oz and a Penn 220 spooled with 300 yds of 50# power pro
> 
> 
> > That will catch most of what swims in the big pond... Make sure your son "hangs on" though....50lb pp is some tough stuff,and that rod and reel could go "jetski'n" with the right fish...
> ...


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

well i guess i see what happens when we cancell the rip there and head out in the Boat here for strippers did good all morning with a change so species in the afternoon with catchin all day ,, but sure would of love a big drum lol


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Make sure your son "hangs on" though_....


He's used to "hangin on"...he's caught more big fish than your average 11 yr old...










Hey Drumdum, maybe I'll see ya on the beach! You see some guy running after his kid, who's being dragged down the beach by a surf rod... that's prolly me...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Redhorse*

My son Keith aka "Tater" eight yrs old,catches once and a while as well.. Here he is with a chopper.. 












He caught this fish last summer.. His first citation red drum at 41".. 












Reason why I said tell him to hang on is cause Tater got dumped by a big ray on the beach with a spinner loaded with 20 fireline and thought he was gonna go jetski'n for he broke that rascal off...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Great pics...

Penn 525 MAG - $150
custom made 1509 fishing rod - $380
those smiles - PRICELESS!!!


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Cool pics love to see those kids getting in on the action! I'll have to rig up a strap I can latch little "flathead" to the bumper with if he does tie into something to big to handle.

He wondered who was going to win the battle with Mr. Whiskers up there... . We got that fish trolling for muskies, and foul hooked it in the bottom of it's tail...talk about a hard fight!! Last run it made was directly under the boat, and pulled the rod tip down into the water on him. I think the only reason he didn't drop that rod is cuz he knew dad would be mad if he lost the fish....

Here's one of my oldest daughter last year with her first Muskie...gotta love those smiles... 









Was thinking of driving up to Hattaras for some fishing this time around. Everybody keeps telling me I'd like it up there, figure I'll have time to hit a couple different spots this trip. Maybe flathead and tater could swap some fish stories out there on the beach...


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Need a new thread...the fish "were" here... .

It's snowing in Ohio though... . 

Hopefully some of those big drum will move back in before I have to leave!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Get down to the jetties, herd they were still getn' em.

DD?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

No,Big Worm,sat here watch ncaa last weekend,cause weather was kinda a bust for the boat.. Really want to give the boat a try this weekend,but if weather doesn't cooperate,I'll be at those jettys.. Ted said they had migrated back to the point though...


----------

